# Bürstner recall



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

“Bürstner”
Type/model: Bar Code/Batch code : e1*2001/116*0208*00-06, Type 1010, Bürstner T-Models (partially integrated).
Description: The vehicles concerned are those of the model years 2001–2006 based on the Fiat Ducato or Citroen Jumper flatbed models.
Country of origin: Germany 

Risk of injury. The spare wheel mounting may loosen thus the spare wheel may detached while the vehicle is in motion and so endangering the vehicle user and other road users. One incident (without injury) has been reported.


----------

